# recent update disappeared all my devices?

## ExecutorElassus

This is due to updating some package in the last nine days (when I last rebooted without issue). Since then, I've updated to the 3.7 kernel, and rebooted. Now, neither my mouse, keyboard, or soundcard are found. Dmesg shows the usb devices (the mouse and keyboard) being disconnected and reattached, but the console registers no input. 

This still occurrs if I boot a previous kernel, so it's lilely not the kernel itself. 

How do I diagnose the problem? I can log in over ssh with my smartphone, so the system itself seems to work okay. But my options for debugging are somewhat limited.

Any help is much appreciated.

Cheers,

EE

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

did you made "make modules_install" after installing the kernel ?

Are there modules in /lib/modules/*3.7*/ ?

----------

## ExecutorElassus

I did run make modules_install, and that wouldn't affect booting a previous kernel in any case. What else might be going wrong?

Cheers,

EE

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Can you boot an older kernel ?

----------

## ExecutorElassus

Hi there,

Well, I can boot an older kernel. But none of the aforementioned devices are recognized on that kernel, either. Not with the two kernels I have in my grub menu, nor any other older ones I have stored on /boot (thus, this problem occurs also on the kernel I booted nine days ago with no issue). 

Thus I suspect this isn't actually the kernel itself, but some other low-level interface (like udev, except that I've booted since the last udev update). 

Anyway, what else might cause this?

Cheers,

EE

----------

## ExecutorElassus

SOLVED.

So, protip: udev builds against the kernel directory. When you change a major kernel version (say, from the 3.6* series to the 3.7* series) it's important to re-emerge udev, or it … doesn't create device names or something, and none of your stuff works. Why that also affected older kernels, I don't know.

Good thing my smartphone can ssh into my box to issue commands.

Anyway, it's back to working now.

Thanks for all the help,

EE

----------

## _______0

 *ExecutorElassus wrote:*   

> ... udev builds against the kernel directory...

 

Nonsense and inaccurate. Care to explain what that means?

----------

## ExecutorElassus

I'm not sure. Hrm. Maybe I'm wrong about this. Sorry.

The point is, though, I had to re-emerge udev before any of the above-mentioned peripherals were recognized. 

OT: Is eudev ready for use? Is there a guide anywhere for switching over?

EDIT: PS, why then does the udev ebuild look up the kernel directory?

----------

## nordpolcamper

udev-196 has a use flag called "kmod". Enabling it should resolve your issues.

----------

## ExecutorElassus

"kmod" was enabled by default. Perhaps it wasn't on a on the non 196-r1 version (that is, vanilla 196)?

----------

## nordpolcamper

What do you mean by "kmod was enabled by default"?

I emerged udev-196-r1 this morning and I had to set the kmod use flag explicitely. Otherwise udev does not load any kernel modules at startup.

----------

## Jaglover

Looking at udev-196-r1.ebuild kmod is turned on by default.

----------

